# Waiting to start IVF - AMH BLOOD TEST RESULT



## purplerose (Dec 15, 2010)

HI LADIES,
I DONT USUALLY POST ON THIS SITE, BUT AM HOPING SOMEONE WILL BE ABLE TO ADVISE ME, I HAVE LOOKED ON THE NET BUT CANT FIND MUCH ABOUT AMH LEVELS.
I HAVE BEEN TO MY FIRST APPOINTMENT AT A PRIVATE FERTILITY CLINIC AS NHS WONT FUND ME AS I ALREADY HAVE 2 CHILDREN FROM A PREVIOUS RELATIONSHIP. I HAVE BLOCKED TUBES, I HAD THE AMH BLOOD TEST AND GOT THE RESULT THIS MORNING, WHICH IS 21.8 PMOL/L I AM 33 YEARS OLD.
CAN ANYONE SHED ANY LIGHT ON THIS RESULT PLEASE?


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hi purplerose,

Im pretty sure your AMH is within normal range, so no need to worry about that  If I remember correctly everything about 15 is normal

Xx


----------



## HJones0809 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Purple Rose

sounds good to me! mine was 22.2 and im waiting to get started  oh and I am 32  xx


----------



## purplerose (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you for your replies xx  looks like that is one less thing to worry about then


----------

